# Tecumseh HM10 carburetor replacement



## Eckkyy (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a Tecumseh model HM100 10hp engine on my chipper, Family = WTPXS.3582BA. I have removed the carburetor, serial #5096J80, and cleaned it rather poorly I must say. I noted during the process the float has liquid in it, gas I assume, so that needs to be replaced. I would rather buy a new carburetor so I can use the chipper while I am learning to clean and repair the existing carburetor. I have searched on the internet for a replacement carburetor #5096J80 and can not find anything close. I have found some #640xxx that look very similar and was wondering if any of them would be a replacement. I can not find any information on the proper replacement. The 640xxx carburetors look identical except for the crank case return that goes into the carburetor rather than the filter holder and the nut at the bottom of the float bulb on my #5096J80 does not have a high speed adjustment, just plain nut.

Does anyone know the appropriate replacement for the #5096J80 carburetor for the Tecumseh HM10?

Where can I get a carburetor kit for the #5096J80?

Where can I get a new float for the #5096J80?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Eckkyy
Try these guys -They seem to have a lot of Tecumseh after market compatable carbs & kits.
OUTDOORPOWERDEALS items - Get great deals on Carburetors, Mower Spindles items on eBay Stores!

You might even be able to email them with your old carb specs/ description and they will hopefully come back to you with an aftermarket replacement.


----------

